# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  طریقه تبدیل یک عدد به رشته معادل و برعکس

## programmingir

سلام من می خواستم بذونم که چطور می شه یک عدد رو به رشته معادل اون تبدیل کرد مثلا "12" رو به 12 البته خودم واسه این کار یه کلاس نوشتم ولی می خام در مورد سایر تبدیلات از این قبیل دوستان اگر اطلاعاتی دارند کمک کنند.

----------


## someCoder

Convert from type X to type Y

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
کلاس String  برای تبدیل یک int به String متد valueOf رو داره .
کلاس Integer برای تبدیل String به int متد parseInt رو داره .

----------

